# My darling Silkie hens?



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

We have four beautiful Silkie hens which are almost part of the family. Is it possible to bring them along with the ‘great trek?’ Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just check the DEFRA site, our yorkshire terrier came over with a load of chickens

Wildlife and Pets Defra.


----------



## leoniecats (Jun 21, 2011)

You are a real star. Thank you!


----------

